# what fish is this???



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

is this a male koi swordtail?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no....it is 2 male koi swordtails


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

yea i know its 2 of them i just wanted to know if the species is koi swordtail


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

well the species would be helleri, the color variation would be koi lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

gosh dave..this guy has been here for over a year and still hasn't learned anything..maybe koi is the sub subspecies of the family of the phylum swordtailidae..


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

Would that be in the kingdom of swordtaliban?...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Yea Elvis....those are Male Koi Swordtails! have fun! they arent a *species* by themselves. i think the word you are looking for is *Variety*.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i just want to know if it is a koi swordtail

for example there:
pinnapple swordtail
red swordtail
green swortail etc.....


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

lohachata said:


> gosh dave..this guy has been here for over a year and still hasn't learned anything..maybe koi is the sub subspecies of the family of the phylum swordtailidae..


are you saying i dont know anything


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Heheh, they're just teasin' Elvis. Sarcasm isn't easily picked up through the computer. Usually the variety of koi swordtails I've seen have had albino eyes these ones are a bit different but, there are new varieties and colors coming out every day.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

do swortails and platys breed?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

being that swordtails that we have now a days actually emerged from breeding green swordtails and platys, yes, they will interbreed. why dude? you wanna try something new?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i dont know maybe?because my friend might give me his male koi swordtail because hes in a really small tank like less than 1 gallon so i might take it from him and give him some of my platy fry since i have alot


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

cool! that good trade IMO


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok whats IMO and LAMO


----------



## skason (Jan 8, 2009)

IMO = In My Opinion


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

LAMO = LMAO = Lauguing my @$$ off.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Lol! Him again is it...whats happened to all your fish elvis, flushed them down the loo have you seeing as u dont know anything lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

maybe elvis knows everything there is to know about fish; and is just quizzing the rest of us....................................................


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

well how would we know lol...


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Dont say i dont know anything Nathanbarry.I did not flush them down the "loo".I gave some away because they were getting to big.Ok do you understand now or do you need me to say it slower?


----------



## -Chris- (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah they're Koi *VARIETY*


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Elvis....chill bro....i like the one you have on the pic dude....its a nice orange.....though i wanna get a albino koi variety.....


----------

